# New beans from Foundry



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The nice folks at Foundry have just released a new Rwandan offering.

Just ordered a bag and looking forward to something a bit different.

Website tasting notes:

You're going to love this one. It's an enthralling bean and will really appeal to the experimenters out there. The bean is super-complex and yet all the elements hang together so well, resulting in a richly indulgent coffee suited to either espresso or to filter brewing methods.

Dark, full-bodied fruits sit alongside a hint of grapefruit on a thick dark chocolate background.

In espresso, it's exciting. Really sweet and intense flavours are easy to come by at a range of extractions which will reward those that like to play around with their volumes. In filter, everything becomes calmer and more harmonised, with well-defined and superbly balanced flavours achievable with ease.

I am not associated with Foundry in any way, just thought people might be interested


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I've been fortunate to have a couple of bags of this , it lovely ..

Its got complexity and fruit but dont confuse this as a " bright coffee " and put you off it ...

Espresso I've had dark chocolate orange with finish of grapefruit , nice creamy body too , but if you play with brew ratios you can get a range of flavours out ( all yummy ) .

In milk its sweet and goes more treacle toffee like..

In brewed sweet citrus fruits sweet balanced lovely body and mouthfeel

Its super soluble . what do i mean by this ? You wont need a mega fine grind o get the best from it . Changing the time of your ratio will bring out a range of the citrus , sweet, treacle and chocolate .....

I know Callum and Lee from here , but if something is cack i wont recommend it , this is not cack ...

This is a another winner from the heart of Sheffield


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

REALLY looking forward to it now!

I think that I might have even drooled a bit whilst reading that last post


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I just grabbed a Kilo of these on the strength of this thread. Quite looking forward to them I must say.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Waiting for mine to arrive.

I had hoped that they would turn up today as I'm off to France tomorrow for a few days.

Oh well, something to look forward to for next weekend.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd have to say that these beans are delicious. For me a 2:1 ratio espresso works best of all. On saying that ristrettos are a delight as well. A forgiving kinda bean!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug

Your thoughts on Karengera Washing Station beans?

paul whu

Not sure I've ever seen a 2:1 ratio before. Extraction weighing half of dosage going in or did you mean 1:2 (double output of dosage)?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> NickdeBug
> 
> Your thoughts on Karengera Washing Station beans?
> 
> ...


Smart arse


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Clarify. 18 g in > 36 out. therefore 1:2!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No, I genuinely wasn't sure if what you typed was your preferred recipe for these beans.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

My mistake. Pardon me!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Ha ha. Sorry, just a typo!!


----------

